
Why Dropbox left Amazon's cloud and built its own from scratch - drewjaja
http://www.computerworld.com.au/article/602442/why-dropbox-left-amazon-cloud-built-its-own-from-scratch/
======
PhilWright
An interesting project but with no real technical details.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://www.wired.com/2016/03/epic-story-dropboxs-exodus-
amaz...](http://www.wired.com/2016/03/epic-story-dropboxs-exodus-amazon-cloud-
empire/)

